# Next Foothill Flyers Summer Night Ride Sat August 20th



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2016)

Adjust that bottom bracket and replace that leaky tube for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, August 20th. Summer's heating up, so we've switched to cooler evening rides. Meet up @~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~6pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

P.S.-Don't forget to bring a light in case we ride into the night.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> P.S.-Don't forget to bring a light in case we ride into the night.




Your a poet and dont even know it...


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Adjust that bottom bracket and replace that leaky tube for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, August 20th. Summer's heating up, so we've switched to cooler evening rides. Meet up @~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~6pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!
> 
> P.S.-Don't forget to bring a light in case we ride into the night.



I missed the last one. I'll try to make it this time. I love Monrovia rides


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 12, 2016)

We need a makeup sunday ride...i always work saturday evenings


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 12, 2016)

Im so there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

Who's rolling with us this Saturday evening? Should be cooling down a bit by the weekend. Planning to hustle down the bike trail & then head up into the foothills via the San Gabriel River Trail. Bring your lights!
https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...18fd5caa9fe90!8m2!3d34.1131728!4d-117.9686778


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm out , grandson's Birthday "Shindig" in Redland's Saturday evening...


----------



## inlandkid (Aug 16, 2016)

Is it pretty level for Fatt people like meeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

inlandkid said:


> Is it pretty level for Fatt people like meeee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I ain't a dainty little flower myself. I assure you that you'll be just fine. Come on out!


----------



## inlandkid (Aug 16, 2016)

What time do you roll out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlandkid (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in lake Elsinore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm old and frail and I make it


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

inlandkid said:


> What time do you roll out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Meet up @5:00pm. Roll out around 6-ish


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Who's rolling with us this Saturday evening? Should be cooling down a bit by the weekend. Planning to hustle down the bike trail & then head up into the foothills via the San Gabriel River Trail. Bring your lights!
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...18fd5caa9fe90!8m2!3d34.1131728!4d-117.9686778



We'll be there.


----------



## Kustomsoul (Aug 17, 2016)

Two coming from Simi.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

Kustomsoul said:


> Two coming from Simi.



Awesome!!! The more the merrier!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

Post up pics of the bike you plan to ride. If I can get the bugs outta the rear hub on my fenderless '37 Colson, I'll cruise that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up pics of the bike you plan to ride. If I can get the bugs outta the rear hub on my fenderless '37 Colson, I'll cruise that.View attachment 350939



Awesome C model!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Awesome C model!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Bite me

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Bite me
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk






Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Awesome C model!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Settle you two!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 17, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Settle you two!








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up pics of the bike you plan to ride.






Spoiler: WARNING! not fordMike-safe


----------



## the2finger (Aug 17, 2016)

I'll b there


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Spoiler: WARNING! not fordMike-safe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350945



Damn you Ignaz!!!!!!


----------



## the2finger (Aug 18, 2016)

Hopefully this will be horizontal


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Hopefully this will be horizontal




We'll see...Muahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## the2finger (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up pics of the bike you plan to ride. If I can get the bugs outta the rear hub on my fenderless '37 Colson, I'll cruise that.View attachment 350939




Since Steve can't make this one, and he has my bike, you're prob going to have to get one of Luisa's bikes ready for me. Pretty please  that is. 
Thanks in advance! G'nite.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 19, 2016)

Please add brake lights to the bike. Lol!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Please add brake lights to the bike. Lol!!



Hahaha!!! Or at least a rear bumper. I'm wearing a helmet just in case:eek:


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 19, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Hopefully this will be horizontal



The runway at the "El Monte Airport" is horizontal>


----------



## Jrodarod (Aug 19, 2016)

Darn!! Cant make Saturday Night... Next time


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2016)

Excited to see everyone there! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Aug 20, 2016)

If my new grandson pops out this afternoon I don't know if I can make it


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

If he arrives early, just bring him along to the ride.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Aug 20, 2016)

He's Sicilian he should slide right out


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2016)

Work all night  save me a beer!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Speaking of beer.....If anyone is in town a lil early and is feeling a bit parched, feel free to come by my place for a couple cold brews. I did a side job recently and was tipped with a cooler full of cheap beer. I can't drink it all (), so come on down and enjoy a couple before the ride tonight. Call,text or msg me to let me know you're coming by. Mike


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2016)

starting the climb


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Be there in a min. Rollin deep


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2016)

Who owns that Black 1962 Corvette 5?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Who owns that Black 1962 Corvette 5?



The garbage man[emoji12]


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> The garbage man[emoji12]




The one that passes out doggie cookies to Chili?


----------



## slick (Aug 20, 2016)

Im pretty sure i need that black 5 bar.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2016)

slick said:


> Im pretty sure i need that black 5 bar.



Me too!


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2016)

Such a great ride with the Foothill Flyers.


----------



## Boris (Aug 20, 2016)

Diggin' the girls Firestone Colson Luisa/Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Me too!



You had one


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2016)

Any beer left over?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Any beer left over?



Fo sho. Roll over.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You had one



I want an OG one


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I want an OG one



You'd repaint it in a night anyway.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Fo sho. Roll over.



Pulled a double today....i think i need it...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hahaha!!! Or at least a rear bumper. I'm wearing a helmet just in case:eek:



Funny guys :-b


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2016)

Another fun ride guys (and girls) always looking around so much on this ride don't take many pic's, only one


----------



## the2finger (Aug 22, 2016)

Cheap beer makes the world go round, and my big toes hurt


----------



## the2finger (Sep 1, 2016)

Prepare for the Murray invasion next ride


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 1, 2016)

Im so there!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2016)

Then I guess the Monrovia Murray Night Invasion will be on September 17th. Keep yours eyes peeled for the new ride thread. See you there...


----------



## the2finger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## kevin x (Sep 18, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Who owns that Black 1962 Corvette 5?



I own the black 62 corvette, and I'm only a part time garbage man.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 11, 2017)

..


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/foothill-flyers-night-ride-5-00pm-july-15th.113646/#post-755141


----------

